# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Επισκευή cd-player technics SL-PG440A

## luhe98922

Σπέρα σε όλους! Όπως θα καταλάβατε από τον τίτλο, προσπαθώ να επισκευάσω το "παλιό" cd-player του σπιτιού (μοντέλο technics SL-PG440A). Βασικά το πήγαμε σε ηλεκτρονικό ο οποίος μας είπε οτι χρησιμοποιεί πρωτόγονο σύστημα μεταδοσης κίνησης στην κεφαλή του λέιζερ και οτι ο ίδιος δεν μπορεί να το φτιάξει. Είναι ένας σταθερός μαγνήτης γύρω από τον οποίο υπάρχει ένα πηνίο (το οποίο μπορει να κινείται), πάνω στο οποίο είναι συνδεδεμένη η κεφαλή... Δίνεις ρεύμα στο πηνίο και κινείται πέρα δώθε, με παρόμοιο τρόπο με την κεφαλή ενός σκληρού δίσκου. (μπορώ να ανεβάσω foto αλλά είναι λίγο μπάχαλο να το "διαλύσω". Αν χρειαστεί βέβαια θα το κάνω...). Είπα λοιπόν να το ανοίξω κ εγώ να δω μήπως και ήταν δικαιολογία του ηλεκτρονικού (είναι και μηχάνημα 15 ετών μπορεί να βαριόταν να το φτιάξει) μπας και μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Παρατήρησα τα εξής:Κάποιες φορές περιστρέφει το CD και κάποιες όχι (χρησιμοποιεί ένα απλό DC μοτεράκι το οποίο λειτουργεί, το τσέκαρα)Κάποιες φορές διαβάζει το CD και κάποιες όχιΑκόμα και αν αναγνωρίσει τον δίσκο δεν μπορεί να παίξει κομμάτιαΗ κεφαλή (καθαρή είναι το τσέκαρα) κινείται λίγο σπασμωδικά και χτυπάει στο τέρμα της διαδρομής τηςΤο πηνίο που ανέφερα παραπάνω είναι ΟΚΤα ηλεκτρονικά πάνω στην πλακέτα είναι καλά (όχι σκασμένοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί, δεν έχει σημεία υπερθέρμανσης, κλπ)Από αυτά σκέφτομαι τα εξής:Θα μπορούσε να έχει χασει τη δυναμή του ο μαγνήτης (αρκετά απίθανο θα έλεγα αφού αυτή η διαδικασία παίρνει δεκαετίες από όσο ξέρω)Μήπως τον ήπιε ο επεξεργαστής/εγκέφαλος του σε κανα σκαμπανέβασμα του δικτύου (που μου φαίνεται και πιό πιθανό) και μια δουλεύει μια όχι?Αν κανένας έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία, έχει κάτι να προτείνει, ή έχει ιδέα ως προς το τι μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα ποστάρει. Κάθε απάντηση ευπρόσδεκτη...
Αν χρειάζεστε οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία πείτε το...

----------


## gep58

> ...Μήπως τον ήπιε ο επεξεργαστής/εγκέφαλος του...


...και γιατί να μην τον ήπιε η κεφαλή ;

gep58

----------


## ezizu

Λουκά γεία σου .Το πιθανότερο είναι να τα έχει παίξει η κεφάλη και αν υπάρχει  περίπτωση να την βρείς,θα  βρείς μόνο στο εμπόριο (η συγκεκριμένη κεφαλή είναι της Philips αν δεν κάνω λάθος ,με part number CDM4).Η Techincs την έχει καταργήσει .

----------


## d-dipole

Εψαξες μηπως εχει trimmer για να ρυθμισεις το focus της κεφαλης ?

----------


## IOANNIS

γεια σου φιλε λουκα και χρονια πολλα!!! και εγω πιστευω οτι κατα 99% ειναι η κεφαλη!!!!
οριστε και το service manual του cd-player, που ισως σε βοηθησει!!!
http://uploading.com/files/8mb19dmm/...5BET%255D.pdf/

----------


## east electronics

..... αναμενεται τωρα  ...να γραψουν οι οποιοι επιστημονες  οπως ο διπολος και να γεμισει το ποστ με τις γνωστες μαλακιες παρε κατσαβιδακι και ρυθμισε αυτο η εκεινο .....

*ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ*

αν εχεις πειραξει εσυ η μαστορας τριμερακια μεσα στο μηχανημα δυσκολα θα ξαναδουλεψει μια και τα "τριμερακια " δεν ρυθμιζονται με το κασαβιδκι του καθε μαλακα αλλα με σχεδιο, ειδικο CD , και παλμογραφο 

*ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ*

καθαρη κεφαλη ( απο επανω ) δεν σημαινει οτι δουλευει κιολας .... οι κεφαλες των  CD PLAYER δεν χαλανε και δεν ξερυθμιζονται ποτε !!!!! το δεν χαλανε σηκωνει καποια αμφιβολια το δεν ξερυθμιζονται ειναι δεδομενο .....ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΩΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ....


αν εχεις @@ μπορεις να την ανοιξεις και φυσικα μπορεις να την καθαρισεις αλλα δεν θα μπορεσεις να την δεσεις ποτε .....

Αντε ...εγω αποχωρω και ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και καλο κεφι  μια και το κοβω να ακουγονατι ενα καρρο ωραια απο εδω και μετα 

Καλη διασκεδαση

----------


## mystaki g

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%3Del%26sa%3DX

http://translate.google.gr/translate...rticle497.html

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%2Fpolnremcdpl
τωρα προσωπικα μονο μια δουλεψε απο αυτες που προσπαθησα να καθαρισω απο μεσα.τις αλλες φορες τιποτα .

----------


## mystaki g

γιαννη το σχεδιο το περνω,θα το δοσω στους ρωσους.δεν νομιζω να εχεις καποια αντιρρηση,εαν ναι να μου το πεις/δευτερη φορα που βοηθας :Wink:

----------


## IOANNIS

> γιαννη το σχεδιο το περνω,θα το δοσω στους ρωσους.δεν νομιζω να εχεις καποια αντιρρηση,εαν ναι να μου το πεις/δευτερη φορα που βοηθας


δεν εχω καμια αντιρρηση!!!!  :Smile:  αλλωστε τα σχεδια ειναι για ολους μας!!!

----------


## luhe98922

Ευχαριστώ παίδες! Θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω...

----------

